# dimensions of a croft house



## barbt (Jul 20, 2011)

I am planning to make a scale ( 1/12th ) model of a highland croft house, and then decorate and furnish it.

Could someone please give me the dimensions of a house please, together with a floor plan if possible. I want the house to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 20, 2011)

So go and measure one yourself. You will know it is right.


----------



## krela (Jul 20, 2011)

I doubt anyone here just happens to know the dimensions of a croft house (not that they were built to standard dimensions) without googling for it (which you could easily do yourself). It's not really the type of thing we cover on this website.

The obvious people to ask would be these people: http://www.crofting.org/index.php/home


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 20, 2011)

We need a new section called "Ask Krela"...could be popular,now how do I get rid of my bunions????


----------



## krela (Jul 20, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> We need a new section called "Ask Krela"...could be popular,now how do I get rid of my bunions????



"Ask Krela" says... 

How do I get rid of my bunions????


----------



## kathyms (Jul 20, 2011)

*ask Krela*



krela said:


> "Ask Krela" says...
> 
> How do I get rid of my bunions????



ask Krela , WOW how did you do that, it was magic, the curser moved on its own. that realy was clever.


----------



## gerwyn42 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Black HOuse dimension*

https://www.historic-scotland.gov.uk/v1/product_detail.htm?productid=234

You might want to try Historic Conservation Publication, not sure it the link works, if not cut & paste it. There's a book called "The Hebridean Blackhouse - A Guide to Materials, Construction and Maintenance". I don't know what the contents are but I would image there are drawing & plans included and for six quid the books are incredable value for money, I've bought a few for work use.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 21, 2011)

krela said:


> "Ask Krela" says...
> 
> How do I get rid of my bunions????




LOL that's brilliant!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 21, 2011)

As gerwyn42 has indicated, Historic Scotland's various publications and website contain a wealth of information on these dwellings. The most fruitful source of information will probably be local Historical Societies - situated in areas where there are ruins or preserved examples of these dwellings. Again Historic Scotland can be used to find these societies.

I would advise against using the term 'croft house' in any online search - this term tends to be used to describe a modern style of Scottish house building and you will end up wading through modern planning applications etc. Ideally the area specific name ie, the Hebridean Blackhouse should be used, but 'croft cottage' or 'croft dwelling' will also allow the various society sites to be searched.


----------



## smiler (Jul 21, 2011)

If croft houses are anything like the ones on the moors there won’t be any exact dimensions, what has to be remembered is, that back then there was no planning permission needed to build a home on land you owned, if you rented the land you would need the permission of the landowner to erect a dwelling but that would have been agreed when you rented the land.
If you needed extra room later on you would build an extension to accommodate the need
So I feel that your best bet is to go and look at a few,, either via Google or better with your own eyes, check out the Scottish Heritage museums websites or again go and take a look.

I like the idea of your project and I admire you for having a go, maybe the Mods will allow you to post a few pics on here when you have completed it, if not Id be grateful if you would PM me few. Good Luck


----------

